# Anyone have a moose power v on a utv here



## kcplowman (Nov 27, 2009)

I saw a 72" hydraulic v plow for utvs that moose makes. Just curious if anyone here had one and what you thoughts were on it. I saw one on the internet and was kinda interested in it. Would a polaris ranger have enough traction to push one?


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

Fuse-powersports makes it for moose. There is a link on the Fuse site to a youtube video of it being used on a ranger. They also make a hydraulic turn kit that fits on the moose pushtubes for straight blades. It is a much cheaper way to go if you are not committed to a v plow. They are on backorder but I am going to order the turn kit this week. I should get it middle of December.


----------



## fhays123 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a Moose-VPLOW on my Rhino. I like it alot. The only thing that bugs me about it is that it leaves 1/4-1/2" of snow on the ground but that could be because of how I have it set up/adjusted. I have used a Ranger with a Boss Plow. I would highly recommend it. I would probally rather have that one than my Moose. Although it is a straight hydrailic plow it is cheaper, responds quicker to the remote and about 3 times qucker movements. They did not have the application for the rhino when I bought my Moose. The rangers front springs might need upgraded because the plow is heavy and does put wear on them. I also would recommmend putting extra weight in the bed.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

local school district my buddy works for has one on there gator to do sidewalks. they seem to like it.


----------

